# worlds best UC tower now



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

What do you think are the greatest towers UC now in the world? Please stop your patriotism for your own city for a moment and think as a world citizen. What are the most impressive projects UC right now!?


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

my list:

-Burj Dubai, dubai
-CCTV, Beijing
-Complex Federation, Moscow
- SWFC, Shanghai
-Union Square 7, Hong Kong
-Sail Marina, Singapore

...?


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

I don't like most of designs of the towers that are under construction now. My favorites are...

1. Trump Tower - Chicago
2. Symphony Tower - Atlanta 
3. London Bridge Tower (is this even under construction yet?)
4. RSA Battlehouse Tower - Mobile


----------



## bs_lover_boy (Apr 16, 2004)

Here are my favs:

1. Union Square Phase 7, Hong Kong
2. Shanghai World Finance Center, Shanghai
3. Living Shangri La, Vancover


----------



## beiklopa (Feb 7, 2005)

BUrj Dubai-Dubai
The crazy building in new york, forgot the name, the newspapers tower-NY


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

you mean The New York Times Tower by Renzo Piano?


----------



## Biodiego (Oct 22, 2004)

Mis favoritas son: 1) Shanghai world financial center
2) Union square p. 7
3) burj dubai
4) complex federation tower
SALUDOS DESDE MENDOZA, ARGENTINA.


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

1. Burj Dubai
2. SWFC 
3. Montevideo


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

SWFC
But I don't like the skyline of Shanghai.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

In no particular order

Union Square
Burj Dubai
SWFC
Trump Tower
And whatever that one in Milan is. The one that's leaning over.


----------



## Alfa (Feb 26, 2005)

Deffinately Russia Tower. Finaly a high skyscraper for Europe!!!!!!!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

burj dubai, of course...


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

burj Dubai, Complex Federation and Union square p7, SWFC

@New york yankee. Montevideo ? huhehhe  Shur


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Alex Pox said:


> SWFC
> But I don't like the skyline of Shanghai.


Same here, the Jin Mao is also great but the overall skyline of Chicago I just don't like ( also because of the horrible Oriental Pearl Tower)

Best towers uc:
SWFC
Union Square (beautiful)


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*1. Burj Dubai* - without a doubt the most exciting high-rise project on Earth right now. An utterly gigantic building that will redefine the term "supertall" and set a new standard for height.

*2. Shanghai World Financial Center* - beautiful, stunning design, iconic, fabulous building that suits Shanghai perfectly.

*3. Union Square Phase 7, Hong Kong* - this will compliment its brother across the river (2IFC) extremely well, and form a nice gateway into the harbour. The lowrise 'canopy' around the base looks stunning and will add to the street level experience of the tower.

*4. Trump Tower, Chicago* - a 4th supertall for the windy city. The design looks stunning, very sleek and well proportioned. All of the renderings I've seen have been extremely impressive.

*5. New York Times Tower* - I love the roof and spire. Very cool.


A few London skyscrapers will undoubtedly be joining that list next year - notably the Shard of Glass (306m), DIFA Tower (300m), Columbus Tower (237m) and the Minerva Building (217m + spire).


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

The Minerva building is really gorgeous too. I really love that building when is it completed.


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Burj Dubai, Dubai 









Shanghai World Financial Center, Shanghai 









Saapphire Tower, Toronto


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ How tall will the Saphire Tower be? It looks huge.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Sapphire Tower is not UC now. It's been in the sales stage for a long time after several redesigns. I'm not sure of its status now -- Has it been approved with the OMB?

It was redesigned with a height increase and changed due to shadowing concerns. 

I think the latest design is 340m, which would trump Trump's 325m Trump Toronto.


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

I love that Toronto one, looks a little bit like MAINTOWER in Frankfurt, Germany. I hope materials will be as nice as the german one.


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

1.CCTV--Beijing
2.SWFC--Shanghai
3.ICC--HongKong
and other a lot of Dubai except Burj Dubai


----------



## great184 (Oct 7, 2005)

SWFC


----------



## potipoti (Jul 28, 2006)

Burj Dubai.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

1. SWFC so Cool
2. CCTV so Hero
3. ICC so fast working
4. GZ TV Tower so thin high


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

Ask me again at the end of the month?


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Latoso said:


> Ask me again at the end of the month?


No, the thread says under construction *now*.

I'd probably say the Burj Dubai, such a simple, elegant, tranquil design.


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

^^Exactly! At the end of the month when I check this thread again and put my response it will be *NOW* to me. :baeh3:


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Latoso said:


> ^^Exactly! At the end of the month when I check this thread again and put my response it will be *NOW* to me. :baeh3:


At the end of the month isn't now.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

but in 2 weeks


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

SWFC and 
Jasper Tower anyone?


----------



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

Ice Tower, Ciudad de Panamá, Panamá


----------



## whitefordj (Feb 18, 2006)

isaidso said:


> I believe the thread asked for best, not biggest. Do people not understand the difference?
> 
> Burj Dubai seems to be chosen often. If it were 500 feet tall, I doubt it would be so popular. Design, proportion, materials, LEED classification, fit with neighbourhood, overall look? Height is impressive, but it doesn't mean the same thing as best.


I agree, so have a look at this baby. Encana's "The Bow". Under construction in Calgary alberta. this is one sweet office tower. i would love to go to work each day ifmy office was anywhere in this tower. http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=131013


----------



## tr (May 30, 2004)

1. CCTV - Rem Koolhaas , Beijing 










2.. O-14 - Reiser Umemoto, Dubai











3. Taipei Gate - Fumihiko Maki, Taipei


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

1. Pentominium - Dubai
2. CCTV - Bejing
3. 'Cuatro Torres' cluster - Madrid


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

The one I just cant wait for: Absolute World, both tower 1 and 2.










The hoarding has been put up around the site, and the sales centre has been demolished.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Tuscani01 said:


> The one I just cant wait for: Absolute World, both tower 1 and 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi

Where from??


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> Hi
> 
> Where from??


Mississauga, Ontario, Canada (Suburb of Toronto)

Tower 1 is 54 stories, tower 2 is 50


----------



## alexela (Dec 28, 2006)

in no particular order:

one rockwell - MetroManila
ICC - HK
SWFC - Shanghai
Costanera - Santiago
One Island East - HK
1234 WTC - NYC
avant - MetroManila
trump - Chicago
russia tower - moscow
[email protected] - MetroManila


----------



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

1. Los Faros de Panama - Panama
2. Costanera Center - Chile
3. Ice Tower - Panama


----------



## gERoNimO88 (Jun 2, 2007)

Burj Dubai!!





tr said:


> 1. CCTV - Rem Koolhaas , Beijing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are beautiful!! I can't believe I didn't even know about them... I'm really getting behind on my skyscraper knowledge, I've got to get caught back up. I think I'm going to add these three to my list too!


----------

